# Partner in birthing pool



## angelic_one

I'm planning on having a water birth and we were looking around the hospital today and I turned to my boyfriend and more joking than anything I said "Are you going to play in the pool with me" He laughed and said "I'm not allowed" bless him, he really thought that was the case. When I told him he would be he was surprised and we decided he should pack his swim shorts and we should see how it goes...this is even IF we get the birth pool.

But all the water births I've seen people don't to have their partners in the pool and I wondered if there was a specific reason why... are they more useful outside the pool? I think I'd possibly like him in the pool after the whole "fetch me some water!!" part, during the pushing...I think it'd be really comforting and valuable. He's happy to do whatever I want....problem is I don't know! 

I guess we'll just go with the flow but just wondered whether anyone had their partner in the pool with them and what people's thoughts on it are?


----------



## summer rain

Its something that you will only know at the time; a lot of ladies when in labour really don't want their partners in there with them (or right next to them if not in the pool), vast majority of hospitals will allow it but keep an open mind and tell your DP not to be hurt if you decide at the time you don't want him in the pool or are telling him to get out.


----------



## Jenniflower

Like summerrain said it's totally a preference thing. I've seen videos of partners in the pool and videos of partners just next to them. It's not uncommon for you to ask your partner to get in the pool only to then kick them out because it's not as comfortable as you expected. Some good Pros to them being in though is the physical connection you get with your skin against theirs. It creates feel good endorphins which really help the contractions along. That's not to say you can't get those endorphins otherwise (he can lightly stroke your arm on the outside) It's just a Pro. Also if there's a position you want to be in, say floating. Your OH will be able to help you stay afloat. 

What great is it sounds like both your and your OH are going in with a completely open mind. You just need to keep that :thumbup:


----------



## kiwimama

I am planning for a waterbirth and would like my oh in the pool with me at the end to catch our son and bring him to the surface for his first breath. I think it would be a beautiful thing but I am keeping an open mind. 
I may not even want to get the pool, I may decide to get out for the birth, I may decide I don't want my oh in the pool when it comes down to it. I can plan for things, but know I may feel completely different when the time comes, I can't predict what I am going to be feeling then.
But, I do think having your partner there right next to you, getting involved is a lovely thing and just really concretes that family bond right from the first moments of your babys life outside of you.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Totally personal preference. If there's room and he wants to get in and support you then go for it! If you look for home and water births you'll see a pretty even spread of partners in and out of pools. Men on the outside at home at often there as the pools you have at home are not always big enough. x


----------



## Pixxie

At our birth centre partners aren't allowed in the pool xx


----------

